# Email got hacked what to do?



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

So my email got hacked on my computer and im not sure what to do, i already started running Avast on my computer, but does this mean i should change my password to my email?

What about my bank login information, what can i do to see what was effected?


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2012)

Change all of your passwords.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

should i do the password changing on another computer like the mac ?


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2012)

pepsi71ocean said:


> should i do the password changing on another computer like the mac ?



Sure. Or just wait until you're sure your PC is virus/trojan/rootkit/keylogger/malware free. Doing it on the Mac is a good option.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

im trying to figure out how this happened, the only thing i can think of is craigslist, i never go on that place and i was job searching wtf.

do you have any other suggestions besides avast?


----------



## Icetruck (Jan 8, 2012)

microsoft security essentials 

a number of people claim that the free anti-spyware is really just spyware


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2012)

Icetruck said:


> microsoft security essentials
> 
> a number of people claim that the free anti-spyware is really just spyware



avast is in no way shape or form spyware. not to mention while MSE may also be good installing 2 programs like that is very counter productive.

i personally recommend avast and malwarebytes.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> avast is in no way shape or form spyware. not to mention while MSE may also be good installing 2 programs like that is very counter productive.
> 
> i personally recommend avast and malwarebytes.



+1 to this, I have avast and malwarebytes on all of my computers.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

I went onto the Mac and it told me the Hotmail website was not safe  

Is it. Safe to assume the wireless internet box was compromised


----------



## qubit (Jan 8, 2012)

Definitely change all of your passwords using another computer and the sooner the better.

As your computer got nailed with malware, the only advice I give in such situations is to format and start over with a clean install, as it's the only way you can be 100% sure of having a malware-free PC.

Of course, make sure that you have at least two copies of all your data before you do this.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 8, 2012)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I went onto the Mac and it told me the Hotmail website was not safe
> 
> Is it. Safe to assume the wireless internet box was compromised



Sounds like the "Hotmail" site on your browser is linked to a different site possibly. Your box could have been compromised.

Change passwords to everything on a different computer that is not infected.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been using Kaspersky for a few years and haven't had a virus in all that time **touch wood** you might want to consider that once you have the viruses/malware cleared out. Sometimes it is worth paying for something decent to protect your computer.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

i changed my email password twice, and i will work on changing all of my other passwords.


is my email safe to use  or should i get a new one


----------



## qubit (Jan 8, 2012)

silkstone said:


> I've been using Kaspersky for a few years and haven't had a virus in all that time **touch wood** you might want to consider that once you have the viruses/malware cleared out. Sometimes it is worth paying for something decent to protect your computer.



+1. Kaspersky's excellent and is the one I use.



pepsi71ocean said:


> i changed my email password twice, and i will work on changing all of my other passwords.
> 
> 
> is my email safe to use  or should i get a new one



Your email account itself is safe, as they won't have hacked Hotmail's servers. Make sure that the password isn't too obviously guessable for any of your accounts.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2012)

qubit said:


> +1. Kaspersky's excellent and is the one I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Your email account itself is safe, as they won't have hacked Hotmail's servers. Make sure that the password isn't too obviously guessable for any of your accounts.



also make sure that your passwords arent THE SAME biggest issue i have when people come knocking and are like omg heres money help. morons. make sure avast is updated too. IV never gotten anything with any of the machines i put it on. its also within your best interest to adjust it. heuristics level, actions etc. and i have no sympathy if your one of "those" people that "know" a sites safe and take the shields offline. infact iv never come across a reson to take the sheilds down or use the gaming mode.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

should i change forum passwords?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2012)

pepsi71ocean said:


> should i change forum passwords?



are they the same? or similar?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> are they the same? or similar?



they are different from my email, they are however uniform to their own, ie the computer forums are the same password, and the gun forums are the same but different from the computer ones.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2012)

erocker said:


> Change all of your passwords.





pepsi71ocean said:


> they are different from my email, they are however uniform to their own, ie the computer forums are the same password, and the gun forums are the same but different from the computer ones.



all in a days work.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> all in a days work.



so that is a yes change them all,


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2012)

yes infact our naighborhood kreij has made it easy.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2493514&postcount=240

it even generates them.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 8, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> yes infact our naighborhood kreij has made it easy.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2493514&postcount=240
> 
> it even generates them.



what exactly does it do? im not sure.


----------



## ctrain (Jan 18, 2012)

Look into using something like gmail, it has a security feature where it won't let a different computer log into your account. Instead it will text you (or call if you want) a code to confirm it's really you.

edit: oops, 10 days old post.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

its cool im still doing the research into how this happened.

good info to know.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> IV never gotten anything with any of the machines i put it on.



How would you know?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 18, 2012)

close the account, close all your bank accounts, sell your house. change your name and move to a different country.




/troll


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> How would you know?



because you can set it to email you when a virus is found


----------



## Steevo (Jan 18, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> How would you know?



He didn't get the drips, cause that is a sure sign of having a infection.


Dan is right, I don't worry so much about the infections that I know about, I worry about things that happen or connections for no reason. Perhaps I'm paranoid penguin, but a real hardware firewall with active connection scanning, logs, and managed DNS is the only way you will really know what is happening on those wires.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> because you can set it to email you when a virus is found



So the fact that it did not find a virus makes you feel safe? Interesting.


----------



## happita (Jan 18, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So the fact that it did not find a virus makes you feel safe? Interesting.



^
Made me lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So the fact that it did not find a virus makes you feel safe? Interesting.



I never said that, I answered your question. So by extension does not getting an email about your viruses make you feel safe?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

Steevo said:


> He didn't get the drips, cause that is a sure sign of having a infection.
> 
> 
> Dan is right, I don't worry so much about the infections that I know about, I worry about things that happen or connections for no reason. Perhaps I'm paranoid penguin, but a real hardware firewall with active connection scanning, logs, and managed DNS is the only way you will really know what is happening on those wires.



speak of strange things, our wireless router will not connect our cell phones since this happened, they keep kicking the phones off the network.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you tried to login to the router and see who or what has been changing your lease time, or your number of DHCP clients, or the MAC address limiting table?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

can you tell me what the numbers are to get in.

i have tried 

192.168.1.1
192.168.0.1
192.168.1.0

and none seem to work?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

192.168.1.100

what router is it?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

netgear n600 series dual band wireless router


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 18, 2012)

I recommend you download Microsoft System Sweeper Tool and run it. When I caught a virus awhile back that is what cleaned it off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

hmm ill look around i had one of those. I think it was a URL like netgear/admin or some shit.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

tried 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.100 as well.

this is so puzzling neither Firefox or internet explorer will log in.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

This is the error firefox is giving me


The connection was reset







          The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.





  The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
    moments.
  If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
    connection.
  If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
    that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> So the fact that it did not find a virus makes you feel safe? Interesting.



Exact opposite for me, If it didn't find anything it didn't look right! 


Pull the plug on the router...

Reboot it, and see what happens


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 18, 2012)

ok got in, its www.routerlogin.net

now i keep adding admin and password and such and its denying me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

admin
admin

admin
[ENTER]

Admin
1234


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2012)

if that doesn't work press the reset button for 60 seconds, that should wipe any changes


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 19, 2012)

none worked, and i unplugged the router and held the reset button for two mins. and im almost 100% certain its the reset button as it requires a pencil point to push it in.


im stumped as to why it won't even change the name, my routers ssid is still the same, even after holding it down for 2 mins.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Start using Gmail and if you already are set up phone verification. 

That way they need your phone to get into your email.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2012)

pepsi71ocean said:


> none worked, and i unplugged the router and held the reset button for two mins. and im almost 100% certain its the reset button as it requires a pencil point to push it in.
> 
> 
> im stumped as to why it won't even change the name, my routers ssid is still the same, even after holding it down for 2 mins.



hold it in while its plugged in. you should see all the lights reset.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 19, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> hold it in while its plugged in. you should see all the lights reset.



just did it twice and it still refuses to reset its self. i really don't know why it doesn't reset its self.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2012)

pepsi71ocean said:


> just did it twice and it still refuses to reset its self. i really don't know why it doesn't reset its self.



do a 30-30-30 reset.
(follow to the T needs to be 30 seconds no shortcuts)

plug in router wait for router to boot up.

hold down reset button for 30 seconds

while still pushing reset button in unplug the router

count for another 30seconds

while still pressing the reset button plug the router back in

hold for 30more seconds


let go of reset button let router boot up

if this doesnt work you did it wrong do it again. This will wipe EVERYTHING though, the entire router will need to be re configured.


----------

